# Axa...



## stormuk (Mar 5, 2002)

Hia

Just getting a GTS (hope you dont me posting being the poorer relative)

Had a quote from Hyperperformance yesterday for a R33 - £1100 via axa - which was 200 more than Tesco but no tracker just Cat1.

I rang Axa direct they said ' we dont do Jap Imports' 

So for the hell of it I tried A-Plan and they also quoted a axa but at £920!!!!!

Anyone heard of Aplan - Coz Im Confused about the 200 quid drop for a like for like quote....

Tony


----------



## johnnyboy (Jan 14, 2002)

yeah i've heard of them.they specialize in jap imports and were the cheapest on a mates pulsar gtir.don't know what they are like for dealing with a claim though.


----------



## stu (Jul 25, 2001)

*A-Plan & AXA*

I'm insured with Axa through A-plan. As you say, they don't require a tracker. One of the few who don't which is a plus until such times as I get one fitted.

Not had to claim, so don't know how good they are in that department. However, I've been with them for almost 2 yeasr now and I'm happy enough.

Just my two pence worth 

HTH

Stu


----------



## Rich J (Jul 17, 2001)

I found directline pretty good on my gtst, 4 yrs ncb, 3pts, at £800, but they did need a cat1 and tracker, but regardless I would have fitted these anyway!


----------



## stormuk (Mar 5, 2002)

Ta for the replys....

Looks like Im going with A-Plan then.... hmm what can I spend the saved cash on!!!

Now all I need is my car - pick her up next Sat 

Tony


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

*Axa and imports*

I've been with A-Plan for 4 years....they always seem to quote me the cheapest (Includes 6m ban 3 years ago....totting up I hasten to add!)
Its true Axa don't insure imports direct. A-Plan have an arrangement with them. On speaking to them at renewal last year they said they had been pleasantly suprised by the claims record for Skylines........just shows we're a carefull lot....which we knew anyway
Joss, maybe a club deal???? I know this has been mentioned before........any ideas???
Any ideas anyone about classic insurance for my aged 10+ year old R32 GT-R???? all replies greatly recieved
Regards
wroestar


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

A-Plan


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

Wroestar, 
Give it to me I 'll look after it for yah.
I'll even polish it instead of the R33 on alternate weekends.

Well you did ask for any ideas


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Phone number*

Could you post up the phone number as I will ring them for a quote!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Dave
There are a few numbers under this link http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=46&highlight=aplan
Along with some more info on insurance.
Best regards Alan


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

Pegleg,
I've seen the deeeeeep shine on your car!!!..............any time!!!
Perhaps we could all get together in a pub car park and have a "shine off", exchange of ideas etc..........very sad !!!!


----------



## stormuk (Mar 5, 2002)

A-Plan site says ring this number

0800 05 05 05 

but that didnt ring a bell - so Ill check when Im back at work..


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

*A-Plan*

haaa beat you too it
The number to phone is 0845 0711234 - speak to Lee.
This is the Jap import section and I think Lee's been there a while. Anyway he likes Skylines
Give them a try
Regards
wroestar :smokin:


----------



## stormuk (Mar 5, 2002)

No worries - They covered me so Im happy ) Roll on Friday...


----------

